# Error 711 on Window 7



## dbasia (Jun 8, 2009)

HI ALL,

i have also same problem
i have one hard disk on 2 partition one for XP & for window 7
for xp internet is working fine but for window 7 i recvied this message.
i serch on google i find this You receive an "Error 711: Cannot load Remote Access Service Connection Manager" error message when you create a network connection
i do that but still recvied this message but i see after restart pc that service is stop and i click start again the service start but after restart the service still not start..

Error 711
1.The operation could not finish because it could not start the remote access connection manaher service in time.please try the operation again.

2. The diagnostics policy service is not running.

Thx very much
DB


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you go into services and change the configuration to automatically start the service?


----------

